# Icm 450 phase monitor



## jas927 (May 5, 2014)

Hvac tech wired in phase monitor today and found fault. I went out there and found phases were not in sequence, switched the line side leads and fault would not reset any ideas? Control to break relay coil voltage was wired properly. Tried power cycling unit still wouldn't reset.


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

jas927 said:


> Hvac tech wired in phase monitor today and found fault. I went out there and found phases were not in sequence, switched the line side leads and fault would not reset any ideas? Control to break relay coil voltage was wired properly. Tried power cycling unit still wouldn't reset.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com





> Fully programmable with LCD diagnostic display
> 25-fault memory storage,non-volatile
> Identifies front and back side faults
> Protects against: voltage unbalance, high/low voltage, phase loss, phase reversal, faulty power, incorrect sequencing and rapid short cycling
> Universal voltage operation: 190-630 VAC


So it looks like this thing does a lot of functions. What does it say it is tripping on?


----------



## jas927 (May 5, 2014)

Front phase reverse.....which is why I switched two leads which manual calls for


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## jas927 (May 5, 2014)

On line side


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

do you have control mode set to off ?

here is the manual:

http://www.titan-air.com/toolsresources/Technical%20Library/ICM450%20Phase%20Monitor.pdf


----------

